# Mitfahrer Philippinen März/ April 2019



## tomsen83 (2. Januar 2019)

Moin Jungs,

hier mal was Ausgefallenes für die Spontanen unter euch:

Ich möchte Ende März/ Anfang April für 8-10 Tage dem Dreckswetter entfliehen und mich zum mittlerweile dritten Mal auf die fantastischen Inseln der Philippinen begeben. Mit dem großen Unterschied, dass die ersten beiden Urlaube nicht den Fokus auf dem Fischen hatten. In den beiden vorangegangenen Trips konnte ich jedoch Kontakte knüpfen, die ich vor kurzem wieder aktiviert habe. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier ein abenteuerlustiger Mitangler findet.

*Zur Tour allgemein:*
Es handelt sich um eine 8-Tages Tour mit Boot und Beachcampping. Das Ziel sind die Gewässer rund um Busuanga/ Coron. Coron gilt als einer der schönsten Flecken dieser Erde (Kann ich voll bestätigen). In den 8 Tagen geht es von Coron Town nach Süden zur Inselgruppe Linapacan und wieder zurück.

Geschlafen wird im Zelt oder im einfachen Cottage direkt am Strand bzw. auf unbewohnten Inseln. Die Guides bereiten immer das Lager vor, bauen ne Küche am Strand auf und kümmern sich um wirklich alles! Im Vordergrund steht für mich relaxen und nicht der dickste Fisch, was nicht heißt, dass man nicht trotzdem den gesamten Tag fischen kann. Die Tour ist anstrengend. Bei tropischen Temperaturen, manchmal Mosquitos und Sandflöhen acht Tage drauße schlaucht. Ist aber auch unendlich geil!

*Der Guide:*
Jon ist ein junger Typ, der seit vielen Jahren als Touristenführer sein Geld verdient und sich versucht, sein eigenes kleines Business aufzubauen (BUI Expeditions). Mittlerweile sind wir trotz der Entfernung gute Freunde. Auf Facebook gibts nen paar Bilder von der 5-Tage-Tour, die meine Frau und ich letztes Jahr mit Ihm und seinen Jungs gemacht haben. Hochbemüht kümmert er sich um wirklich alles. Meistens mit dem Charme des leicht unprofessionellen =)

*Das Boot:*
Der Trip wird mit einer traditionellen Banka durchgeführt. Es handelt sich um ein lizensiertes Touristenboot inkl. Captain und Crew. Es werden ein oder zwei Kayaks mitgenommen, um auch an den Stränden unabhängig vom großen Boot angeln zu können.

*Die Gewässer:*
Es handelt sich um eine der klarsten Meeresregionen der Welt mit absolutem Kitschpostkartencharakter. Die Ecke südlich von Coron ist mit maximal 100m Wassertiefe eine eher flache Region und gilt als die Kinderstube der Weltmeere mit einer riesigen Artenvielfalt und fantastischen Riffen.

*Die Fische:*
Wer dicke GT´s oder große pelagische Räuber erwartet wird hier enttäuscht. Die primäre Beute beim Uferangeln sind kleine GT´s und Bluefintrevallys um die 2-3 kg als Massenware. Dazu kommen verschiedenste Snapperarten in ähnlichen Gewichtsklassen. Ein Highlight waren für mich die großen Houndfish (Hornhechte) bis 1,20m die im Hinblick auf Aggressivität und Drill Ihresgleichen suchen. Leider habe ich auch drei große Fische verloren, wobei ich bei meinem ersten Trip auch den Biss eines wirklich großen Barrakudas von 1,20+ hatte. Man kann wie in diesen Regionen üblich also immer mit einer Überraschnung rechnen.

*Das Tackle:*
Ich nehme mit
1x UL-Tackle 1-7g mit kleinen Stickbaits und Gummis für die Spaßangelei am Strand. Grandiose Fischerei!!!
1x Spinnrute bis 70g mit Stickbaits, Poppern, Castingjigs und Minnows für die o.g. Fische
1x Schwerere Popperrute (PE 5 reicht locker)
1x Jigge für Jigs zwischen 80-200g

Die letzten beiden sind gleichzeitig die Schleppruten, wobei man hier (von Überraschungen abgesehen) auch keine Riesenviecher erwarten braucht.

*Anreise:*
Erstmal irgendwie nach Manila =)
Ich fliege voraussichtlich wieder mit China Southern von Berlin über Amsterdam und Ghuangzhou nach Manila. Von dort noch ein kurzer Inlandsflug rüber nach Busuanga. Geht auch mit Turkish über Istanbul, ist aber deutlich teurer. Bisher habe ich für Hin- und Rückflug nie mehr als 650 p.p. bezahlt. Ggf. ist vor dem Inlandstransfer bzw. dem Rückflug noch ne Zwischenübernachtung nötig. Visa gibts für nen Zwanni oder so am Flughafen. Impungen sind nicht notwendig (außer Ihr kommt egrade aus irgend nem Gelbfiebergebiet glaub ich)

*Kosten:*
Neben dem Flug kosten die 8 Tage pi mal Daumen 90.000 php all in, was ca. 1.500 € entspricht. Hier ist bis auf die Trinkgelder wirklich alles dabei (auch Verpflegung, Getränke, Bier). Dazu kommen ggf. noch Kosten für Zwischenübernachtungen (max. 100€). Der ganze Trip kostet somit p.P. irgendwas um die 1400 € plus persönliche Ausgaben.



Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier der ein oder andere Bock auf die Tour hat!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Januar 2019)

also irgendwie komme ich auf 2250 mit flug und allem....


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Januar 2019)

Die 1000€ Bootsmiete sind fix und werden durch die Anzahl der Personen geteilt. Dazu kommen ca. 500 € p.P. für Verpflegung und Betreuung vor Ort. Also 650 Flug + 500 + 500 für die Tour bei zwei Personen + persönliche Extras


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2019)

Hi,
hört sich sehr interessant an.
gruß
Mario


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2019)

Hi,
wie viele Tage kann geangelt werden?
danke


----------



## tomsen83 (3. Januar 2019)

Je nach Ankunftszeit die vollen acht Tage. Grundsätzlich wird das wohl so laufen, dass das Boot in den frühen Morgenstunden ablegt. zur Lunchtime wird dann ne Insel angefahren wo die Jungs anfangen zu kochen. Je nach Tourplan bleibt man dann bis zum nächsten Morgen vor Ort und erkundet die Strände beim Shorefishing oder schnappt sich nen Kayak und paddelt zur Riffkante. Ggf. macht man auch nen zweiten Streckenabschnitt. Ist aber alles vor Ort verhandelbar. Sicher wird es auch zwei volle Tage auf See geben, wenn man die Linapacan Strait überquert.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2019)

hi,
das hört sich genial an! Ich muss überlegen, ob ich es mir gönne!


----------



## tomsen83 (3. Januar 2019)

Isses auch! Wenn man keine Größenrekorde aufstellen will, erwartet einen einer der schönsten Flecken den diese Erde zu bieten hat...


----------



## Lorenz (4. Januar 2019)

Hi,
viel Spass und viel Erfolg.
Bei mir geht es diesmal nicht, aber für in Zukunft könnte das vielleicht interessant sein, da ich auch gerne schnorchel (und apnoetauche). Gibts da eigentlich (Gitarren-)Rochen oder Haie? Ich hätte dann auch nichts dagegen länger zu bleiben. Wenn man die selbe Strecke fährt, aber hier und da einen Tag länger bleibt, dürften die Kosten für Touranbieter und Kunden vermutlich nicht sehr weit steigen.


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Rochen in klein habe ich beim Waten selbst schon gesehen. Im Hinblick auf Haie kann ich keine Aussage treffen, da ich nicht explizit danach gefragt habe. Ich denke aber wenn dann nur die kleineren Vertreter. Ich werd auf jeden Fall versuchen am Abend bzw. Nachts auch mal ne Grundrute rauszuhauen wenn die Verhältnisse es zulassen. Generell gibt es eigentlich nur zur Tuna-Fischerei rund um Luzon oder aber zur Sailfish-Hochburg Siargao Informationen über das Angeln. Bei meinen letzten beiden Urlauben da unten war ich hinsichtlich des Gebietes und Zeit sehr eingeschränkt, daher bin ich wirklich gespannt was mich erwartet. 

Im Hinblick auf die Kosten ist das immer alles sehr moderat wenn man nicht den Platzhirsch Tao Expeditions auswählt die bei 12 Mann und vier Tagen 1000€ pro Kopf aufrufen. Und als Apnoetaucher bist du da unten genau richtig. Kayangan und Barracuda Lake auf Coron Island  sowie eine Vielzahl von Wracks in 5-30m Tiefe lassen da keine Wünsche offen. Darüber hinaus kann das fast jeder der Tourguides da unten. Bei den Seen ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten, da es sich um gemischtes Süß- und Salzwasser handelt. Da hats in 2017 zwei Tschechen beim freediven erwischt. Die GoPro des Einen hat das ganze Disaster live aufgezeichnet...


----------



## trawar (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich das meiner Frau erzähle, fängt sofort an für mich zu Packen.
Abe bei mir scheitert es schon am Tackle, so schweres zeugs habe ich gar nicht.


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Du brauchst da nix Schweres. Mein Toptackle im letzten Jahr war ne MajorCraft UL mit 1-7g und dazu ne Hand voll Duo Hardcore Pencil in 8cm und 9g. Damit hab ich jede Menge abgefahrenes Viehzeugs bis geschätzt 1,5kg überlisten können (Natürlich auch ab und zu Verluste erlitten...). Als "schweres" Gerät hatte ich ne Spinne bis 70g mit, an der ich verschiedene Minnows und Topwater Sachen um die 20-40g gefischt hab. Also auch hier nix besonderes und das zeug wird unter Garantie 90% der Zeit gefischt.

Schweres Zeug nehm ich diesmal nur zum Schleppen für die Überfahrten mit und wie oben schon geschrieben ggf. ne PE 5 Popperrute für alles bis 15cm und 80g.

Deine bessere Hälfte kann also schonmal anfangen mit packen


----------



## trawar (4. Januar 2019)

Wie viele Leute können denn max. mit und die 1500€ für den Guide werden durch die Anzahl der Leute geteilt?


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mit max vier fahren wollen. Die Bootsmiete (1000€) wird geteilt. Die 500€ gelten pro Kopf. Eventuell ist Nostradamus auch dabei ...


----------



## trawar (4. Januar 2019)

Ich rede mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte, melde mich heuteabend.


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Top. Mario wollte mir auch bis zum Wochenende Bescheid geben.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Januar 2019)

Nimmt langsam Formen an...
Schön.


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Och Nu komm...du machst doch das ganze jahr nix anderes


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2019)

Das ist aber schon lange kein Abenteuer mehr. 

Trip ist geil. Mag auch.


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Na denn kommste halt mit


----------



## nostradamus (4. Januar 2019)

wäre doch geil


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2019)

Ich wäre sofort dabei. Aber nur mit Frau. Und da liegt das Problem....die steigt auf kein Boot. Und all mein Tackle liegt am Roten Meer in Ägypten. 

Mir geht's trotzdem nicht aus dem Kopf.....grübel. 

Vor allem weil Mario dabei wäre. Der Kerl ist echt dufte


----------



## nostradamus (4. Januar 2019)

danke mein bester! Sehe ich auch so! Das mit Ägypten holen wir nach


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Januar 2019)

Schade! Philippinen ohne zumindest kürzere Bootstouren geht halt eigentlich nich... Zuviele Inseln Die haben aber ganz tolle Ausleger an ihren Booten und deswegen kränken die auch nich zur Seite... Mein Frauchen hatte auch keine Probleme und die hat seit ner OP Probleme mit dem Gleichgewichtsorgan...


----------



## trawar (5. Januar 2019)

Ist ja mal eine Traumecke dahinten.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Januar 2019)

Hi Trawar,
bereits fertig mit dem überlegen?


----------



## tomsen83 (8. Januar 2019)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update für potentiell Interessierte und Kurzentschlossene. Derzeit sind wir definitv zu zweit, evtl. sogar zu dritt.

Der konkrete Reiseverlauf wird sich voraussichtlich wie folgt gestalten (Flüge sind noch nicht gebucht, daher kann sich das auch um ein oder zwei Tage verschieben):

Do. 21.03.2019  Abflug Richtung Manila (entweder von Tegel, Frankfurt oder was auch immer) > ca. 20 Stunden je nach Route
Fr. 22.03.2019 Ankunft in Manila und Übernachtung/ Aklimatisierung im HolidayInn Express direkt in Metro Manila mit Casino und Mall gegenüber
Sa. 23.03.2019 Abflug Manila Richtung Busuanga > ca. 45min / Abholung vom Airport dann ab nach Coron Town und rauf aufs Boot. Ab da ca. 15min Bootsfahrt zum Barracuda Lake mit anbaden und Lunch. Danach gehts weiter mit dem Boot zum ersten Übernachtungsstrand (ca. 1-2 Stunden Fahrt). Dann Tackle richten und feuer frei.
 So. 24.03.2019 1. voller Boots- und Angeltag - an diesem Tag werden wir die Linapacan Strait überqueren und ca. 4-5 Stunden Bootsfahrt auf uns nehmen. Ab da an befinden wir uns in einem der klarsten Meeresgebiete dieser Welt mit ca. 160 Inseln. Die kommenden Tage werden wir angeltechisch frei gestalten.
Mo. 25.03.2019 2. voller Boots- und Angeltag
Di. 26.03.2019 3. voller Boots- und Angeltag
Mi. 27.03.2019 4. voller Boots- und Angeltag
Do. 28.03.2019 5. voller Boots- und Angeltag
Fr. 29.03.2019 6. voller Boots- und Angeltag
Sa. 30.03.2019 7. voller Boots- und Angeltag, dabei gehts zurück Richtung Coron
So. 31.03.2019 Halber Bootstag/ Rückfahrt Coron/ Dusche im Ressort. Im Anschluss ggf. Rückflug Busuanga-Manila > Manila - Deutschland. Entweder werden wir noch eine Nacht in Manila verbringen, je nachdem wie die Flüge liegen
Mo 01.04.2019 Ankunft in Deutschland

Die Übernachtungen werden entweder in Zelten oder in einfachsten Cottages direkt am Strand erfolgen. Die Tour wird von einem erfahrenen einheimischen Fischer begleitet, der sein Leben auf Linapacan verbracht hat. Ich werde entsprechende Seekarten aus der Navionics Webapp mitbringen, so dass man dann gemeinsam vor Ort die Tour detailliert anhand der erfolgversprechenden Spots planen kann. Außerdem wird ein professioneller (was auf den Phillies halt so als professionell durchgeht) Fotograf und Filmer mit entsprechendem Equipment dabei sein und die Tour für jeden dokumentieren. Bei dem Boot handelt es sich um ein lizensiertes Touristenboot und nicht um irgend ein Wrack. Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer werden entsprechend SOT-Kajaks für Mangroventouren bzw. die Fischerei am Strand mitgenommen.

Hinsichtlich der Verpflegung wird sowohl zum Lunch als auch zum Dinner warm gegessen (außer wir wollen auf See bleiben, dann nur am Abend). Dazu bauen die Jungs ne kleine Dschungelküche auf. Die Küche ist eher westlich angehaucht und hat nix mit z.B. der thailändischen Küche zu tun. Viel Chicken, Pork und Fisch mit Reis, Kartoffeln und Gemüse. Zu Frühstück gibts Toast oder Pancakes. Alles auch für empfindliche Mägen geeignet, so dass man sich keine Sorgen über Magenprobleme machen muss.

Nochmal kurz zu den Kosten, die sich ein wenig aktualisiert haben und die ich jetzt auch detaillierter darstellen kann.
- Flug Frankfurt - Manila - Frankfurt > ca. 500 €
- Flug Berlin - Manila - Berlin > ca. 500 € (China Southern) oder 650 € (Turkish)
- Inlandsflüge Manila - Busuanga - Manila 150 €
- Sportgepäck (Rutenrohr) ca. 120 € pro Strecke (wird durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer geteilt)
- Hotel Manila - 70 € im Doppelzimmer
- Bootsmiete 1000 € (wird durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer geteilt)
- Kayak pro Stück und Woche: 100 €
- Verpflegung, Guiding, Entrance Fees und sonstige Nebenkosten vor Ort ca. 500 € pro Person
- Trinkgeld wenn zufrieden 150 €  (wird durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer geteilt)

Macht summasummarum bei drei Reisenden ca. 1900 € bis 2050 € (je nach Flug) pro Person.
Bei vier Reisenden sinds nur noch so um die 1700 € bis 1850 € (je nach Flug) pro Person

Also Jungs, besser wirds nich... gibts noch jemanden der Bock auf die Nummer hat?


----------



## Sepp Meier (9. Januar 2019)

Moin!

Klingt ziemlich gut, habe grundsätzlich Interesse. Ob man mal telefoniert um ein bißchen zu schnacken und zu gucken ob man sich versteht?


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Januar 2019)

Hast pn


----------



## nostradamus (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
nimmt langsam Formen an das! 
Freue mich

Mario


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Januar 2019)

Zur Not bleib ich einfach länger und betreu noch ne zweite Gruppe

Nein ernsthaft, ich habs teilweise auch schon per PN geschrieben:
Ich werde den ersten Trip mit max. 5 Personen inklusive mir machen. Einfach um den armen Jungen da unten nicht zu überfordern. Der ist als junger aufstrebender Unternehmer so schon total aufgeregt und muss auch erstmal mit seiner Aufgabe wachsen. Derzeit sind drei Plätze fix, mit einigen anderen stehe ich schon in Kontakt. Mittlererweile reichts also wirklich fast für eine zweite Gruppe. Wer also keinen gesteigerten Wert auf meine Anwesenheit legt kann da auch ohne mich hin.

Ich würde den entsprechenden Kontakt herstellen und im Vorfeld die notwendigen Hintergrundinfos liefern. Also meldet euch gerne weiter bei mir wenn Interesse besteht, ich bring euch dann zusammen.


----------



## tomsen83 (10. Januar 2019)

Korrektur:
Ich habe einen Fehler in Bezug auf die Aufstellung der Finanzen gemacht:
Die Bootsmiete in Höhe von 1000 € wird natürlich durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer geteilt.
Die 600 € (davon 100€ Miete für ein Kayak) für die acht Tage Verpflegung und Betreuung gelten PRO PERSON!

MEIN FEHLER!


----------



## Supifox (12. Januar 2019)

Sehr geiler Trip... Bin gerade aus Thailand zurück, daher wird es für mich leider nix  Obwohl ich jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr auf DE habe   Wäre (wenn möglich) gerne das nächste mal mit dabei !!!   Wünsche aber allen Mitreisenden jetzt schon viel Spaß und GOOD LUCK!  LG Thorsten


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Januar 2019)

Na wenn das so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle  gibt's nächstes Jahr sicher wieder ne Tour. Ich nehme mal an die Lernkurve für alle Beteiligten wird recht steil


----------



## Salt (1. Februar 2019)

Klingt ja sehr geil was ihr da vorhabt. Leider für mich nicht mehr im Budget dies Jahr sonst wäre ich zu 100% dabei gewesen. 

Viel Spaß & Erfolg schon mal gewünscht. 

Wenn ich noch könnte würde ich meine Kurztrip nach Spanien canceln und lieber bei euch mitkommen ......hoffentlich liest das mein Mitfahrer jetzt nicht


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Februar 2019)

Kenn ich die Probleme! Zu wenig Geld und Zeit für die ganzen geilen Sachen  dann halt nächstes Jahr. Ich werd bestimmt wieder runter ... 
Sind jetzt tatsächlich insgesamt zu fünft. Von Kassel bis Hamburg ist alles dabei... Flüge und Unterkünfte sind gebucht und die Truppe wird sich am 18.3. zum ersten Mal in Amsterdam treffen. Dann geht's weiter nach Manila und rüber nach Busuanga wo wir nach gut 30 Stunden Anreise die erste Nacht in nem Ressort verbringen. Nächsten Tag rauf aufs Boot und acht Tage Feuer frei. Am Schluss lassen wir es noch eine Nacht in Manila krachen und dann sind wir alle schlauer was die anglerischen Möglichkeiten angeht. Vielleicht erwartet uns ja die ein oder andere Überraschung. 
Fest steht jetzt schonmal: die Truppe passt und das wird auf jeden Fall ne seeeeeehr spannende Nummer.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich glaube, dass wir richtig viel Spaß haben werden.
Angeltechnisch werden wir bestimmt viel testen müssen, bis sich der gewünschte erfolg einstellt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir einen netten bericht erstellen werden, wenn wir wieder in deutschland sind.

gruß
mario


----------



## trawar (2. Februar 2019)

Ich drücke euch die Daumen und wünsche euch viel spaß dabei, wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber man muss leider Prioritäten setzen.
Über ein Bericht mit vielen Postkarten ähnlichen Bildern würden sich wahrscheinlich so einige freuen.
Tight Lines und lasst es krachen!


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2019)

wünsch euch viel Spass und hoffe auf nen geilen Bericht damit wir richtig Bock bekommen und nächstes Jahr mit euch mitkommen.

Petri aus Österreich


----------



## tomsen83 (7. März 2019)

So, für alle Interessierten gibts hier nochmal ein kurzes Update zu den neuesten Erkenntnissen so ca. 10 Tage vor Abflug.
Da unser Guide ja mit angeln und fischen nix am Hut hat, wurde für den Trip nen Fischer engagiert. Nach deren Aussage sind die main species zu dieser Zeit (King?)Mackerel, Grouper, Tuna (welcher??? keine Ahnung), Talakitok (GT) sowie "hopefully blue and white Marlin". letzteres halte ich allerdings für Quark. Vielleicht hat da zufällig mal irgendwer einen gesehen
Die Gesamtkosten all in (Flüge, Unterkünfte, Verpflegung, Bootsmiete usw.) belaufen sich auf 1.700 € p.P., also gar nicht so weit weg von der Schätzung. Hinzu kommt, dass die Angelgeräteindustrie von jedem einzelnen Teilnehmer großzügig mit Spenden versehen wurde. Ist halt aber auch doof, wenn man nicht wirklich weiß was einen erwartet und man auf alles vorbereitet sein will 

Drückt uns die Daumen, dass alle(s) da unten ankommt. Sofern die Gelegenheit besteht (wovon ich eigentlich auf grund mangelnder Infrastrukutr nicht ausgehe) melden wir uns.


----------



## Krallblei (7. März 2019)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und viele gute Stunden. Fisch natürlich auch

Kommt gesund wieder heim!!!


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2019)

Hy an Dich
Könnte auch mal reinschnuppern nach deiner Beschreibung ein geiles Abentheuer.
Hätte zeit usw.
Wenn Intresse schreib mir eine Private Nachricht.
LG
Petry Rudi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. März 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich glaube, dass wir richtig viel Spaß haben werden.
> Angeltechnisch werden wir bestimmt viel testen müssen, bis sich der gewünschte erfolg einstellt. *Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir einen netten bericht erstellen werden, wenn wir wieder in deutschland sind.*
> 
> ...



Wie Du gehst davon aus
Ist nachdem man hier ja "quasi schon gezwungen wird" mit zu lesen  ein Pflichtprogramm.
Meine Herren, ich wünsche Euch einen traumhaften Aufenthalt mit allem was dazu gehört
und freue mich, wie viele andere Leser gewiss auch, jetzt schon auf einen ausführlichen Bericht.

Lasst es krachen!


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2019)

Viel Erfolg!



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Nach deren Aussage sind die main species zu dieser Zeit (King?)Mackerel, Grouper, Tuna (welcher??? keine Ahnung), Talakitok (GT) sowie "hopefully blue and white Marlin". letzteres halte ich allerdings für Quark. Vielleicht hat da zufällig mal irgendwer einen gesehen


Nicht alle Einheimischen haben (sehr) gute Kenntnisse von der lokalen Natur. In erster Linie wollen bzw. müssen die ja "nur" wissen wie (inkl. wann und wo) sie zum (gewünschten) Fisch kommen. Manche können das (auch ohne technische Hilfsmittel) erstaunlich gut, orientieren sich anhand von Landmarken usw. usf.. U.U. ist es für einen einfachen Fischer völlig belanglos, ob das was er und seine Kollegen xyz nennen nun eine Makrelenart ist oder ob es mehrere sind. Als king mackerel werden weltweit gesehen mehrere Arten bezeichnet und als kingfish zig verschiedene Arten (verschiedener Gattungen). Von fischerei- bzw. wirtschaftlich uninteressanten Arten haben einfache Fischer in armen Ländern u.U. auch nicht viel Ahnung. Fairerweise sollte man auch erwähnen, dass manche Einheimischen für unsere Verhältnisse sehr arm sind und wenig Zeit, Ressourcen und gesteigertes Interesse haben sich in ihrer Freizeit mit ihrer Umwelt zu beschäftigen oder ihre Heimat zu erkunden.


----------



## tomsen83 (8. März 2019)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!
> Nicht alle Einheimischen haben (sehr) gute Kenntnisse von der lokalen Natur.



weiß ich. Deswegen glaub ich auch kein Wort von dem was die mir erzählen bis ich es selber gesehen habe

Danke für die Wünsche, wir werden berichten.


----------



## nostradamus (8. März 2019)

Hi
Tom, das hast du sehr nett geschrieben! 

Fischkopp
Klar wird ein Bericht folgen!

Gruß
mario


----------



## Stulle (13. März 2019)

Ich bin gespannt wie es läuft hoffentlich halten alle Schnüre und Haken.


----------



## Köfi83 (14. März 2019)

Geiler Trip, wäre genau meins aber aktuell nicht machbar.
Viel Erfolg, passt auf euch auf und bitte einen tollen Bericht mit vielen Bildern.
Tight lines und richtig tolle Fische für euch


----------



## flofischt (17. März 2019)

Hallo, bei mir steht ein längerer Trip durch Asien an... werde auch mit der leichten Spinne bis 65g  unterwegs sein.Könnz Ihr mir gute Köder zum eindecken empfehlen? Vorwiegend für die Uferangelei. Platz ist sehr begrenzt im Rucksack.


----------



## tomsen83 (17. März 2019)

Nach dem Trip können wir dir entsprechend verifizierte Infos geben


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2019)

flofischt schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir steht ein längerer Trip durch Asien an... werde auch mit der leichten Spinne bis 65g  unterwegs sein.Könnz Ihr mir gute Köder zum eindecken empfehlen? Vorwiegend für die Uferangelei. Platz ist sehr begrenzt im Rucksack.


Meer oder Süßwasser?


----------



## flofischt (18. März 2019)

Es ist Süßwasser und Meer. Der Trip geht über Indien, Nepal, Tibet und dann weiter nach Vietnam, Thailand, mit dem 70L Rucksack... Platz ist etwas begrenzt daher.
Mit Süßwasser komme ich klar, fische ich mein ganzes Leben.. im Meer hab ich sehr wenig Peilung. Was bisher fix ist Sportex Carat Special XT Travel 23-65 g, 4000 er Salzwasserrolle, verschiedene Fluorostärken.
Als Hauptschnur wird es denke ich eine 0,20er geflochtene...  evtl ein bisschen zu viel für die Uferangelei vom Meer, da die Schnurreserven natürlich weniger sind(gehe davon aus, dass es wichtiger ist mehr Schnur zu haben als die Stärke, da bei den Klippen der Fisch ohnehin weg ist wenn es unter die Steine geht), für die Gebirgsflüsse in Indien/Nepal (Goonch/Mahseer) sollte die 0,20er ok sein hoffe ich.

Die Rute  ist sehr hart, sollte mit leichten Poppern klar kommen. Was mich interessieren würde wäre ob ihr vll Köder habt die in den meisten Regionen Fische ziehen, sprich must haves, möchte mir jeweils 2-3 davon in die Tasche packen(Wobbler/Popper/ Metallblinker). Und vll ein paar Regeln für Leute wie mich die sehr grün sind in dem Bereich. Tauschen der Sprengringe etc... und vll nen guten Onlineshop.  ich werde  Reiseberichte machen mit ein paar Videos, falls ihr bock habt , sehr ihr ob die Tipps was halfen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. März 2019)

Ne Spule Ersatzschnur würde ich mitnehmen und kann dir die sehr empfehlen...
Nix Schnur, nix angeln ...


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2019)

Die einzigen kunstköder Bisse hatte in auf Twitter 5-7cm.

Aber schnell geführte jerks und Popper werden von den Einheimischen gerne benutzt hab ich aber beides kaum bis wenig probiert.

Kevlar/Stahl kann in manchen Gegenden unentbehrlich sein.

Schrimps sind ein super Köder den man passiv wie aktiv gut anbietet kann.

Stabile Haken und ordentliche (Knicklicht)Posen hab ich am meisten vermisst.

Denn es wird früh und schnell Dunkel.

Was die Anzahl an Haken pro Rute betrifft musst du auch flexibel bleiben.


----------



## flofischt (19. März 2019)

Danke für die Tipps! 
Die Knicklichtpose hätte ich denk ich auf alle Fälle vergessen


----------



## Krallblei (22. März 2019)

Ja die Truppe ist unterwegs und hoffentlich fängt sie gut. Bin echt gespannt.. ein guter Freund von mir ist dabei.. Hoffe geht es allen gut.

Es gibt keine Infos.. Kein Internet am Arsch der Welt..


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. März 2019)

flofischt schrieb:


> Es ist Süßwasser und Meer. Der Trip geht über Indien, Nepal, Tibet und dann weiter nach Vietnam, Thailand, mit dem 70L Rucksack... Platz ist etwas begrenzt daher.
> Mit Süßwasser komme ich klar, fische ich mein ganzes Leben.. im Meer hab ich sehr wenig Peilung. Was bisher fix ist Sportex Carat Special XT Travel 23-65 g, 4000 er Salzwasserrolle, verschiedene Fluorostärken.
> Als Hauptschnur wird es denke ich eine 0,20er geflochtene...  evtl ein bisschen zu viel für die Uferangelei vom Meer, da die Schnurreserven natürlich weniger sind(gehe davon aus, dass es wichtiger ist mehr Schnur zu haben als die Stärke, da bei den Klippen der Fisch ohnehin weg ist wenn es unter die Steine geht), für die Gebirgsflüsse in Indien/Nepal (Goonch/Mahseer) sollte die 0,20er ok sein hoffe ich.
> 
> Die Rute  ist sehr hart, sollte mit leichten Poppern klar kommen. Was mich interessieren würde wäre ob ihr vll Köder habt die in den meisten Regionen Fische ziehen, sprich must haves, möchte mir jeweils 2-3 davon in die Tasche packen(Wobbler/Popper/ Metallblinker). Und vll ein paar Regeln für Leute wie mich die sehr grün sind in dem Bereich. Tauschen der Sprengringe etc... und vll nen guten Onlineshop.  ich werde  Reiseberichte machen mit ein paar Videos, falls ihr bock habt , sehr ihr ob die Tipps was halfen




Sehr weit verbreitet ist der Sneakhead in Asien, und kommt so ziemlich in jedem Tümpel (Süßwasser) vor. Perfekte Köder sind Froschimitationen an der Oberfläche was du aber auf Grund des Preises direkt vor Ort kaufen solltest oder eben Köder wie den Illex SK POP Grande. Bei diesem Oberflächenfischen gehen nicht nur Sneakhead an die Angel sondern auch Karpfenartige Raubfische. Mit einer 4000er und 60gr Spinnrute bist du perfekt für diese angelei ausgestattet.
Für das Salzwasser würde ich dir Jigs (ca. 40g) empfehlen.


----------



## tomsen83 (2. April 2019)

So Jungs,
dann mal kurze Rückmeldung unsererseits. Ich sach mal so. wrong place, wrong season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Meine Anfrage lautete leider, ob ich im März runterkommen könnte, Da sacht der gute John natürlich nicht, dass Juni deutlich besser wäre, da dann der North West Monsun nicht mehr bläst. Tat dem ganzen aber keinen Abbruch. 
Die Truppe hat saugut zusammen gepasst und das ganze lief dann unter dem Motto "keine Termine und leicht einen sitzen".

Die Fänge blieben leider weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück und waren auch deutlich schlechter als alles was ich bisher in der Region erleben durfte. Auch was die Sichtungen von frenzys anging. Lediglich die allgegenwärtigen Needlefish, teilweise in guten Größen, haben für Abwechslung gesorgt. Wir haben wirklich hart gearbeitet und alles versucht, aber außer Blasen an den Händen vom Werfen gabs nix weiter erwähnenswertes. Hier und da gabs mal nen klitzekleines Bonitoschwärmchen, die aber allesamt nicht hängen geblieben sind. Einer konnte bis zum Boot gedrillt werden und spuckte uns dann einfach den lure entgegen. Die Strandfischerei gestaltete sich auf Grund der Bedingungen (Korallen, Strömungen etc.) recht schwierig und wir hatten einige Abrisse nach Bissen zu verzeichnen. Gelandet wurde aber ne olle Muräne die dann in Kokosnusssauße serviert wurde. Darüber hinaus hatten wir noch nen Biss auf nen halben Barracuda an der Ballonmontage, der das Ding mal kurz halbiert hat. beim Schleppen gabs einen wirklcih fetten Barracuda von ca. 90 cm, der aber auch nur gebissen hat, weil wir mit der Welle gefahren sind. Der Kahn war ansonsten leider zu langsam um die Lures vernünftig zum Arbeiten zum bringen. 

Das wirklich Geile an der Truppe war, dass trotz der echt beschissenen Fänge keiner schlechte Laune bekommen hat und wir von Ankunft bis Abflug unglaublich viel zu lachen hatten. Auch die letzte Nacht in Manila hat sich u.a. auf Grund der Vielzahl an hübschen Mädels im Pailettenglitzerkleidchen-Look gelohnt! Nech Alex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




John und seine Crew hat sich wirkllich den Arsch aufgerissen und jeden unserer Wünsche, auch und gerade aus angeltechnischer Sicht, super umgesetzt. leider hat mein Echolot am zweiten Tag den Dienst eingestellt, so dass wir an den beiden halben windstillen Tagen die wir in der ganzen Zeit hatten die interessanten Spots nicht gezielt befischen konnten. An allen anderen Tagen war eine Angelei auf Grund von Wind und Welle dort schlicht nicht möglich. Hier und da zeigte auch der Cola-Rum vom Vorabend in solchen Situationen seine Wirkung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fotos werden derzeit noch sortiert und nachgereicht. 

In diesem Sinne nochmal ein dickes Danke an die Truppe:
Mario "Can I help you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alex der Schwabe
Toorschden
und Sepp, der lebende NikNik-Magnet

Gerne jederzeit wieder!!!


----------



## Krallblei (2. April 2019)

Hi Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ja Hauptsache ihr hattet eine schöne Zeit!!!


----------



## tomsen83 (2. April 2019)

Achso: Die absoluten Topköder die zumindest immer Bisse provoziert haben:
1. Duel Hardcore sinking Pencil in allen Größen und Farben. Echtes Weitwurfwunder mit klasse Aktion knapp unter bzw. auch auf der Wasseroberfläche. Hat zuverlässig immer Attacken von allen Fischgrößen gebracht und ist sehr ermüdungsfrei zu fischen und zu werfen.
2. Daiwa Salt pro Minnow in 13 und 15cm. Läuft 30cm unter der Oberfläche und hat zuverlässig die größeren Exemplare zum Biss verleitet. Gerade bei schnellem Fischen schon leicht ermüdend. Die acht Blasen an Alex seinen Händen sprechen da für sich


----------

